# T-Shirt Print - Tennesee Vols Orange



## fancystitchz (Jul 19, 2007)

We are to print some shirts for a customer who requests the same orange as Tennesee Vols Orange. Does anyone know the comparable PMS color number for this?
Or any other ink color name?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

If you can get a good copy of their logo you can use the eyedropper in Photoshop or Illustrator & look it up in the "color libraries".

Otherwise you can find someone who has a Pantone scanner.

Or just use your flip chart & spot the color by eye.


----------



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

Athletic Screen Printing Inks here you go already mixed.

Greg


----------



## fancystitchz (Jul 19, 2007)

Sheepsalt and Reddawgs: Thank you for your responses to my question. Appreciate it.


----------



## mtnbike45 (Jan 24, 2008)

pms 151 spot color


----------



## fancystitchz (Jul 19, 2007)

mtnbike45: Thank you for your response to my question. Appreciate it.


----------

